# Unblock websites



## johnrt (Feb 23, 2009)

I used this method to block a website with the terminal, and i haven't been able to unblock it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_2117633_block-access-websites-macos-x.html

How do I reverse this process?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Umm, remove the line from the host file of the site you blocked.


----------

